

Making A Living (Comfortably) On The App Store (aka The Numbers Post #2) - llopis
http://gamesfromwithin.com/making-a-living-comfortably-on-the-app-store

======
aditya
I wonder if Flower Garden is an anomaly or if there are quite a few indie
developers that Apple's money machine has "freed"?

Would be interesting if everyone was as transparent as Noel...

~~~
DenisM
What's the point? It only attracts more competition. It's nice to be public
when you can sell to your readers (hello Joel), but otherwise there is little
direct gain in disclosure.

~~~
dalore
If you write about your app and release the numbers, you will get linked to
from all sorts of places. So not just your regular users, but you will get new
ones from people who don't normally follow you.

~~~
DenisM
Mostly software engineers though - people notorious for not buying software.
Pagerank is the only benefit you can get from it.

